# Trout and Redfish Slam



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Blake and Chris from TN are in the N.O. area working on the phone lines and wanted to sample the Louisiana fishing. I was already booked with a group on Saturday but my friend Capt. Tony B said he would gladly help and take these guy?s fishing. Well they had a blast catching a limit of trout and near limit of nice redfish. Blake said the fishing was even better than he had heard about. They are planning to get a group of friends together when they get home and book another trip later this fall. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fishing is really great right now in Hopedale so if you want to go catch?em give us a call your boat is waiting for you!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">50 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">9 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Gene our football team is going to the playoffs but as soon as I know what our schedule is going to look like I will give you a call. Precious has been wanting anouther sack or 2 full of Oysters also.


----------

